# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Psychohygiene

## GeorgS

Zitat Dieter aus Husum  im Thread Wo ist Konrad, (#9):

Hallo Georg, das hast Du wieder einmal sehr schön formuliert. ...

Lieber Dieter,
danke für die anerkennenden Worte.

Trotz gegensätzlicher Auffassungen und unterschiedlicher Therapieentscheidungen gehen *wir* wertschätzend miteinander um.

Warum gelingt *uns* das?

Beim Glas Wein könnten wir plaudernd den Gründen nachspüren, sollten wir uns gelegentlich persönlich kennen lernen.
Vorweg: 
Beim Lesen Deines Beitrags (#2, Wird die psychische Belastung ...)  vom   24.12.2009, 16:58  habe ich mich im Geiste vor Dir verneigt, obwohl Du zuweilen wie ein Hecht im Forum-Teich agieren kannst. 

Übrigens: 
Gregg  Morrison und Terry Herbert, die beiden Mentoren der YANA-Homepage, 
http://www.yananow.net/aboutus.htm

sind auch so zwei Therapie-ungleiche-Brüder wie wir und trotz aPSA 92 mit beachtlichen Überlebenszeiten, was ich Dir und uns allen für viele Neuen Jahre wünsche 

GeorgS
_________________________________
PS.
Vermeide es, in einem Thread  auf Nebenpfaden zu agieren und habe deshalb weder in dem Tread - Wo ist Konrad, noch in dem unseligen Thread - Wird die psychische Belastung,  geantwortet, sondern unter dem von Dir gewählten Namen: Psychohygiene

----------

